# Classic vs Modern



## Sandra L.

I am wanting to get started in the AMHR/Shetlands. One big problem I am having is I don't know the difference between the Classic or the Modern Shetland. If anybody could tell me I would really appreciate it.


----------



## disneyhorse

The vast majority of AMHR-registered Shetland ponies are going to be Classics. Most Moderns are tall, and most ASPC/AMHR breeders don't tend to want them because they aren't as "pretty." Most Moderns have somewhat plain heads, and are built purely for trotting in harness so they will have low set hocks, longer backs, and might be a little more "homely" looking in the head compared to the Classic pony which was bred to be pretty and very versatile. Most AMHR minis came from ASPC Classic ponies.

Not to say that there might be a few Modern AMHR ponies out there... I am betting they will dominate the driving ring pretty soon particularly in Roadster and Park classes... I just think they will be fewer and far between.

If you check out the Modern and Classic sections of your AMHR rulebook you will see some descriptions there. And if you check out some Shetland pony websites and your Journal, you will see examples of both types of pony.

I think BOTH classics and moderns are pretty neat... one is not better than the other but I do value a horse that can MOVE so I love the Moderns a touch more!!!

I think if you search this Forum, too... you will find threads regarding Classic vs. Moderns to see more of what people have posted already.

Enjoy learning about them...

Andrea


----------



## kaykay

Hi Sandra

To me the ASPC/AMHR horses are the best of both worlds. Like Disney said most will be classic or classic/foundation shetlands in the 38" and under size.

If you go to the shetlandminiature.com they do give a description of most of the divisions. Feel free to look around my site as we have ASPC/AMHR and ASPC foundations, classics and a modern pleasure on there.

Kay


----------



## muffntuf

Great question - I will add to Kaykay and Disney's posts - Classics are more your larger B type AMHR's and smaller Foundation/Classic Shetlands.

There are a couple of bloodlines that have naturally bred down to AMHR B sized and very showy with lots of trot and are being registered ASPC/AMHR. There are a few coming out of the Michigan blood lines, and some out of the Ramble Ridge Rocket bloodlines.

I have one in my barn who is two and she will easily measure in AMHR B, and she has a very big trot. She will be more on the Modern Pleasure/Modern side. She is not plain in the face either, she has a nice cute head and she has 4 nice white anklet socks, very showy!

I am sure there are a couple other lines out there that are breeding smaller, but have the motion still - but these two bloodlines are the most predomenant.


----------



## Leeana

Your amhr/aspc horses in the AMHR ring are mostly under 38" classics or foundations. There are some moderns showing in AMHR now, and i watched at nationals...the moderns are not doing to well in AMHR because they are not "pretty" like the the classics/foundations...Moderns are built to move, but ive seen some "pretty" moderns. I think classics and moderns both are somewhat extreme in their own way (atleast compared to allot of other pony breeds, including the miniatures) but the clasics do not have the piston (i believe is what they call it?) movement that the moderns do. They had a good number of moderns at amhr nationals this year...they did "alright"...that prettyness just is not there. Now..in the driving ring, i believe they did pretty well just from what i heard..i didnt really watch all that many driving classes.

Here is an example of a classic..she is 43" a yearling so not going to make R height obviously...but an example...


----------



## txminipinto

Here are some examples of what is in my barn:

ASPC/AMHR - this particular horse is ASPC A papered and Foundation sealed. Is also AMHR B papered.






ASPC A papered - Classic






ASPC B papered - Modern Pleasure type


----------



## The Simple Life Farm

Dang it Carin...... If you don'y quit flashing those pictures of Happy, I am going to have to come and steal him!!!!


----------



## txminipinto

The Simple Life Farm said:


> Dang it Carin...... If you don'y quit flashing those pictures of Happy, I am going to have to come and steal him!!!!


You'd bring him back......Remember, Happy has a last name and it's HOOLIGAN!



He was a B A D boy last night! But, that's what makes him fun. You never know what kind of prank he's going to play next.


----------



## TomEHawk

Well, like a few have posted here, most ASPC/AMHR are classic/foundation ponies. There are a few exceptions, like Trace said, some of the Michagan lines, the Ramble Ridge lines are thowing the moderns that are small enough to be double registered. Plus, the Dun-Haven Drummer Boy lines are starting to get small enough, course there are three main breeders with that line that is small, Larry Parnell, the Robert Family Ponies, and myself.

But your main question was, what is the difference between the moderns and the classics. The classics are pretty then the modern, nicer heads, nicer bodies, and better legs. The moderns usually have longer, more upright necks which will inable them to have the nice head sets. The biggest difference is naturally, movement. The moderns have a higher trot than the classics as well.






This is a modern ASPC/AMHR road pony.






This is a classic pleasure driver.

Notice the difference in the movement.






This is a foundation ASPC/AMHR halter pony.






This is a modern ASPC/AMHR halter pony.

Notice the difference in the heads, neck length and placement and the body style.

I hope this is helpfull for what you are looking for. If you have anymore questions, email me and I can help you. If I can't, I'll guide you to who can help.


----------



## Yaddax3

Jason from Excaliber Training Stables is too modest to mention he had outstanding performances at Shetland Congress and AMHR Nationals and, if you're just getting started with an AMHR/ASPC mini/pony, he is a great resource and one of the best young trainers out there. He's the next Larry Parnell.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

exspony said:


> Well, like a few have posted here, most ASPC/AMHR are classic/foundation ponies. There are a few exceptions, like Trace said, some of the Michagan lines, the Ramble Ridge lines are thowing the moderns that are small enough to be double registered. Plus, the Dun-Haven Drummer Boy lines are starting to get small enough, course there are three main breeders with that line that is small, Larry Parnell, the Robert Family Ponies, and myself.But your main question was, what is the difference between the moderns and the classics. The classics are pretty then the modern, nicer heads, nicer bodies, and better legs. The moderns usually have longer, more upright necks which will inable them to have the nice head sets. The biggest difference is naturally, movement. The moderns have a higher trot than the classics as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a modern ASPC/AMHR road pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a classic pleasure driver.
> 
> Notice the difference in the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a foundation ASPC/AMHR halter pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a modern ASPC/AMHR halter pony.
> 
> Notice the difference in the heads, neck length and placement and the body style.
> 
> I hope this is helpfull for what you are looking for. If you have anymore questions, email me and I can help you. If I can't, I'll guide you to who can help.


Jason,

Those pictures helped a lot! Very easy to see the difference and to help train the eye. THanks!


----------



## TomEHawk

To help out a bit more:






This is another ASPC/AMHR foundation pony lined up.






This is a classic pony lined up.






This is a modern pleasure lined up.

Now, there aren't alot of differences between these three ponies. But the main one are the neck placements, the length of the necks. and the heads.






This is a modern pleasure working the rail.






This is a road pony working the rail.






This is a young harness pony working the rail.

Again, the main difference in the movement. Normally the head sets aren't that different, but the harness pony was messing around with his head during this shot. I just really liked the movement.

I hope all that I've posted helps and I'm always willing to help with what I can.


----------



## dali1111

WOW!! I want one!! I love the action on moderns. I wish we had some around here.


----------



## TomEHawk

Thank you for you nice compliment. We bred, raised and trained him. On top of being a nice pony, he is small enough to be hardshipped into the AMHR. Though I haven't done it.


----------



## dali1111

> On top of being a nice pony, he is small enough to be hardshipped into the AMHR


Wow..now make an "a" size version of him and that would be my dream horse.


----------



## windermerefarm

Sandra L. said:


> I am wanting to get started in the AMHR/Shetlands. One big problem I am having is I don't know the difference between the Classic or the Modern Shetland. If anybody could tell me I would really appreciate it.


Sandra,

As a long time breeder/trainer and exhibitor of shetlands, I thought my opinion might help.

The difference between the two types is the style of the pony. The classic pony of today is the style of pony that breeders were calling moderns in the 1950's and 1960's. If you get an opportunity to study the old pony journals and my pony magazines from those times you will notice alot of resemblence of the moderm pony then to our classics of today. I agree the classics need to be pretty and refined as noted on some of the other postings. They still need to present themselves like a show animal, nice forward movement, hock engagement but without the extreme upward lift of the modern. The modern of today is 180 degrees from what was exhibited in the 50's and 60's. We have bred for upright and arching head carriage and for the extreme motion. Unfortunately too many breeders have overloaded their genetics heavily with hackney blood to acquire the extreme animation, and have lost the prettiness of the true modern shetland. The modern shetland is a very beautiful pony like the classic but

with the attributes similar to a saddlebred.

Windermere Farm

www.windermereshetlands.com


----------

